# KERR ECONOMY KERR TRADEMARK



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 22, 2009)

no patent dates...beautiful lettering very crude, rough edge tops. The darker looking one is amethysist color, not to dark, the other clear, I use them for flowers,vase, candydish














another of the Ball jars...


----------

